# Minecraft (normale PC Version) unter Windows 10 spielen



## n47380 (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Sohn spielt sehr gerne Minecraft am PC. Beim Windows upgrade Test auf meinem Laptop habe ich festgestellt, das Minecraft nicht mehr läuft. Der Ordner, in dem die Minecraft Dateien bislang gespeichert waren, ist weg. Ich würde aber gerne das update durchführen, aber Minecraft sollte schon laufen. Leider finde ich im Internet nur Hinweise zur Windows 10 Version. Aber die ist ja pocket und hat nicht den Umfang der normalen Version. Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich beachten muß, damit Minecraft auch unter Windows 10 einwandfrei gespielt werden kann? oder ist das gar nicht möglich?

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung im voraus.


----------



## svd (18. Juli 2016)

Na gut, die Minecraft-Ordner sind weg. Aber hast du schon versucht, das Spiel einfach neu zu installieren?

Es ist nicht so, dass *nur* die "Windows-10-Version" auf Windows-10 läuft. 
Es handelt sich dabei um eine Version für den Windows-Store, die auf "Pocket" basiert und nicht mehr in Java geschrieben worden ist.
Das "klassische" Minecraft sollte problemlos laufen.


----------

